# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  ASUS DSL N66U

## petranthe

Καλησπέρα. Έχω αυτό το router. Σαν router παράπονο δεν έχω. Έχει πολλές δυνατότητες και γενικά συμπεριφέρεται αξιοπρεπώς ειδικά στο θεμa QoS...
Όμως σαν modem είναι κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε.

Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά της σύνδεσης μου με το ZTE 


Μόλις συνδέω το ASUS καταρχήν αναγνωρίζει ακατανόητα τη γραμμή σαν ΑΝΝΕΧ Β . Επίσης το Attenuation ανεβαίνει στο 25(!) και το SNR πάει στο 8.
Δοκίμασα να βάλω και το τελευταίο firmware που είναι το 1.0.7.7 αλλά εκεί δεν συνδέεται καν η γραμμή.

***Είναι συνδεδεμένο στην κεντρική πρίζα χωρίς splitter κτλ. Το καφάο είναι στα 350 μέτρα περίπου σε ευθεία γραμμή.

Το έχει κανείς άλλος το συγκεκριμένο ASUS ;

----------


## babis3g

Δεν το εχω, αλλα επειδη εχω 2 μοντελα dsl απο την asos ... για το θεμα συνδεσης δοκιμασε και Αννεχ Α, δεν παχει ρολο το αννεχ στο vdsl
(πηγαινε sto administration> dsl settings & αλλαξε το απο εκει)

Το attenuator ειναι υπολογισμος αποστασης γραμμης που κανει το μοντεμ, οποτε μην ανυσυχεις

Για το σνρ αν δεν σου κανει αποσυνδεση αστο ετσι ... αν εχεις προβλημα μπορεις στο administration > dsl settings να βαλεις το stability adjustment στο 2 η 3 για πιο σταθεροτητα (οχι μειον γιατι θα ριξει και αλλο το σνρ)

Αν υπαρχει bug στο αννεξ Β (δεν μπορω να το επιβεβαιωσω γιατι δεν εχω το συγκεκριμενο) στειλε απο την επιλογη feedback του μοντεμ στην Asos

----------


## petranthe

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Τα έχω κάνει όλα όσα λες. 
1) Δοκίμασα Annex A και συνεχίζει να συνδέεται σε B
2) Άλλαξα και το stability αλλά κάτω από το 7 μου κάνει αποσυνδέσεις συνέχεια.
3)Τα έχω στείλει όλα στην ASUS μέσω feedback αλλά δεν μπορούν δώσουν απάντηση

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε αν εχει Vector G.993.5 να συνδεθεις και με αυτο

Του εχεις κανει master reset πατωντας το κουμπακι οταν εγινε η αναβαθμηση στο τελευταιο λογισμικο?
αν οχι ξαναπερνα το λογισμικο αλλη μια φορα και κανε reset
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN6...Desk_Download/

Αν δεν πιασει αυτο που λεω ... Βαλε το προηγουμενο λογισμικο (Downgrade) ... αν δεν δουλεψει ακομα αλλο ενα πιο πισω ...


Στο dsl ac68u που εχω πηρα σημερα ενημερωση (μαλλον το εντοπισαν προσφατα) απο τα κεντρικα οτι βρηκαν bug με αννεχ Β και δεν συνδεεται ...
Συνηστουν να περαστει 1 η 2 λογισμικα (αναλογα) πιο πισω μεχρι να βγαλουν καινουριο λογισμικο που να φταιχνει το προβλημα

Βεβαια ξερω οτι εσυ εχεις αλλο μοντελο αλλα επειδη εχουν ακριβως ιδια dsl τσιπακια και μενου με το δικο μου μπορει να ισχυει το ιδιο

----------


## petranthe

Ναι το έκανα και master reset. Έχω δοκιμάσει όλα τα λογισμικά . Το καλύτερο μέχρι τώρα όσο αναφορά το θέμα modem είναι το 1.0.7.3 . Τα υπόλοιπα απλά δεν...

Δεν έχει την επιλογή Vector G.993.5 απλά έχει profiles 17a και 30α. 

Ευτυχώς έχει WAN port πάντως και παίρνω Internet από το 168N

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασες να βαλεις φιλτρο μπας και γινει κατι? λιγο περιεργο βεβαια αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις τι γινεται, επισης αν εχεις αλλαξε και ενα αλλο καλωδιο (πριζα - μοντεμ)
Να μην συνδεεται κανενα λογισμικο μπορει κατι αλλο να παιζεται
δηλαδη το 1.0.7.3 συνδεεται?

----------


## petranthe

Το 1.0.7.3 συνδέεται, όπως και τα προηγούμενα. το 7.6 και 7.7 δεν συνδέονται.

Δοκίμασα και με splitter και με τηλέφωνο και σε άλλη πρίζα , όλα  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

Ασε αυτο επανω μεχρι να βγει καινουριο

----------


## Spira

Δεν ξέρω αν κατάφερες να το φτιάξεις αλλά δεν βλέπω πολύ καλές κριτικές στο αμαζον για το συγκεκριμένο router και κυρίως όσον αφορά σαν modem.
Βλέπω έχουν ανεβάσει και κάποιες ρυθμίσεις μερικοί δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο βοηθάνε.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-DSL-N66...ustomerReviews

----------


## babis3g

Στην Αγγλια υπαρχει ενα συστημα DLM το οποιο παρακολουθει την συνδεση καθε 30-60 λεπτα κλπ ... αν βρει πανω απο καποια errors αποσυνδεει την γραμμη και συνχρονιζει χαμηλοτερα για να βρει σταθεροτητα (ολα αυτα αυτοματα απο την καμπινα)
Δεν νομιζω να ισχυει για εμας εδω, εκτος αν καποιος αναφερει οτι δεν παει καλα, τοτε παω πασο

----------


## StefanosG

Μολις παρελαβα το Ν66 και εχω τα ιδια προβληματα.

Δεν συνδεεται με τιποτα! Ουτε ΟΤΕ...

Βρεθηκε λυση ?

----------


## babis3g

δεν το εχω αλλα 1.0.7.9 ειναι το τελευταιο λογισμικο απο οτι βλεπω και καλο ειναι να γινει reset μετα, το δοκιμασες?
εχεις βαλει τις σωστες παραμετρους (πχ mtu, dns / ip auto κλπ) και επισης πανω ψηλα στο wan transfer mode πρεπει να λεει internet, πολλες φορες ξεχνιεται να γινει enable

----------


## StefanosG

Γεια σου Μπαμπη.

Απο εδω http://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/D...Desk_Download/ κατεβασα την τελευταια εκδοση 1.0.9.7 αλλα μετα απο ρεσετ κανει 3 λεπτα ψαξιμο για την γραμμη και μου εμφανιζει επιλογη για το ANNEX. 

Οποιο και να διαλεξω, Α η Β, ψαχνει για 3 λεπτα και με γυρναει στην ιδια σελιδα επιλογης.

Εχω στειλει feedback. Πριν το αγορασω ειχα στειλει μαιλ στην asus και με ειχαν βεβαιωσει οτι παιζει στην ελλαδα....

----------


## babis3g

Το λινκ που εβαλες ειναι απο το US download support
Για ξαναπερασε το απο εδω με reset παλι, μηπως ... (αλλα λογικα δεν πρεπει να κανει διαφορα)
http://www.asus.com/gr/supportonly/D...Desk_Download/
θα ρωτησω αν εχει διαφορα το US και θα το αναφερω οτι εχεις προβλημα

μην χρησιμοποιησεις το wizard, βαλε χειροκινητα τις ρυθμισεις

----------


## StefanosG

Και χειροκινητα τις εβαλα αλλα δεν συνδεεται με τιποτα....

----------


## Darudakos

Ευχαριστώ παιδια,οπότε το ρίχνω εκεί και τέλος; 
Bridge mode στο zte χρειάζεται κανονικά φαντάζομαι;

----------


## babis3g

Sto bridge mode ειναι το πιο απλο και ευκολο, 1-2 κουμπια και αυτο ηταν
Υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος (δικος μου) που αλλαζεις την ip του μοντεμ, κλεινεις dhcp, wifi και οτι δεν χρησιμοποιειται και στο ασος αντι για pppoe παιζεις με Static ip
Επειδη ομως θα κανει double nat, αν εχεις port forward θα εχεις προβλημα

Ακομα σου κανει προβλημα σαν μοντεμ? Αλλαξες το τροφοδοτικο αν φταιει αυτο?

----------


## Darudakos

Ναι εχω συχνα αποσυνδέσεις,τροφοδοτικό δεν άλλαξα οχι..
Για να το δοκιμάσω έτσι,γιατί αλλιώς πρέπει να μπώ με κωδικούς root στο zte να το βάλω bridge και υπάρχει πιθανότητα η hol να μου στείλει αλλο router και να το δώσω πίσω.

----------


## babis3g

ποσο μακρυ καλωδιο εχεις απο την πριζα στο μοντεμ ? (το RJ11)

----------


## Darudakos

1 μέτρο max να είναι..
Έχω δοκιμάσει και άλλο ένα τα ίδια.Δεν έχω αλλάξει όμως αυτό που πάει απο το splitter στο router τώρα που το λες..

Αν το ΖΤΕ ρούτερ έχει ip 192.168.2.1 και το asus 192.168.1.1 πως πρέπει να τα βάλω για να παίξουν μαζί; 
Έκανα το ΖΤΕ 192.168.1.10 έκλεισα hdcp αλλά τα'χασε όλα και δεν δούλευε τίποτα.

----------


## babis3g

δεν εχω το ζτε για να ξερω που ειναι οι ρυθμισεις, αλλα του αλλαζεις το ιπ ας πουμε 192.168.0.1, αν εχει 192.168.2.1  ασε το ετσι
κλεινεις το dhcp & wifi και οτι αλλο δεν χρειαζεσαι και αφηνεις την συνδεση κανονικα με το username/pass και ολες τις παραμετρους του dsl γραμμης
κοιτας ποιο ειναι το subnet mask του μοντεμ (λογικα θα ειναι 255.255.255.0 η 255.255.255.255 κλπ)

Στο ασος πας στο dual wan και ενεργοποηεις το ethernet wan οπως ειπε ο φιλος πιο πανω
στην καινουρια σελιδα που θα σε παρει (wan>internet connection) θα διαλεξεις Static IP
Θα βαλεις την στατικη 192.168.0.100 (192.168.2.100), subnet αυτο του μοντεμ 255.255.255.χχχ και kai default gateway 192.168.0.1 (192.168.2.1)
τα κλεινεις και τα 2
βαζεις καλωδιο απο το Lan του μοντεμ στο ethernet wan του ασος και τα ανοιγεις και τα 2

αν δουλεψουν τοτε αν μπεις στην 192.168.1.1 θα βλεπεις το ασος μενου και στο 192.168.0.1 (192.168.2.1) τα μενου του μοντεμ (αρα και τα στατιστικα)

Μπορει αν χρειαστει να κανεις ipconfig/release .. ipconfig/renew στο πσ μεσω cmd

----------


## babis3g

Αναβθμηση λογισμικου (για την ωρα βετα) 1.1.0.9

Θυμηθειτε αν κατι δουλεθει δεν πειραζετε

DSL-N66U_1.1.0.9.rar
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...90B3C6F38EDB9Y

No dsl driver update
- System Log > DSL Log, now would display VDSL2 Band Status.
- System Log > DSL Log, now includes additional DSLAM info.
- Administration > DSL Setting > G.INP (G.998.4) now disabled by default.
- [QIS] Enable G.INP (G.998.4) via QIS setup, if match with VDSL WAN(PTM) Country: UK/ Australia.
- [QIS] If UI language Czech/ Deutsch detected, auto switch to Annex B/J mode then system starts auto detection sequence.
- [QIS] Auto Annex mode switching now extended to two rounds.
- Fixed Guest Network related issues.
- [USB][3G/4G] Add USB tethering page.
- [Feedback][Diagnostic] Further enhance DSL Line Diagnostic debug log capture feature.
- [VPN] Fixed error setting DNS from VPN client.
- Fixed Spectrum disappears if sync up with VDSL2 G.vector or G.INP.
- Fixed OpenVPN Server related issue.
- Fixed various UI related issues.
- VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated(Australia/ Switzerland/ Germany ISPs).

----------


## nkapsa

Καλησπέρα, μόλις σεταρα ένα Asus dsl n66u. Δεν μπορώ να βρω την σελίδα που δείχνει τα στατιστικά της γραμμής. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?

----------


## babis3g

advanced settings > system log > dsl log
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g1r1blhkkt...91428.jpg?dl=0
δεν ειναι εκει το μενου?

----------


## nkapsa

Ευχαριστώ τα βρήκα,
System Log - DSL Log

This page shows the detailed system's activities.
DSL Driver Version	 FwVer:5.4.11.32_A_TC3095 HwVer:T14.F7_0.0
DSL Link Status	
up
DSL Uptime	0 days 0 hours 3 minutes 48 seconds
DSL Modulation	
ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS)
ANNEX Mode	
ANNEX A
SNR Down	
9.2 dB
SNR Up	
7.5 dB
Line Attenuation Down	
31.9 dB
Line Attenuation Up	
15.8 dB
Path Mode	
Interleaved
Data Rate Down	
4641 kbps
Data Rate Up	
710 kbps
MAX Rate Down	
5488 kbps
MAX Rate Up	
784 kbps
POWER Down	
20.3 dbm
POWER Up	
11.3 dbm
CRC Down	
0
CRC Up	
1
Από ότι βλέπω συγχονίζει στα 4600, ενώ το προηγούμενο που αποσύνδεσα, ένα της Cyta Technicolor tgn 788, στα 6000 αλλά με snr 6, ενώ τώρα είναι στο 9.
Πως μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω και πάλι στο 6?
Από ότι έχω ακούσει είναι σχετικά εύκολο στα asus.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

Αν ανεβασε σνρ 9 τοτε μπορει να λιετουργησε το DLA
Aν βρει χαμηλο σνρ η αστατη γραμμη, απο μονο του ανεβασει το σνρ για πιο σταθεροτητα (αρα πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα)

στο administration > dsl settings κανεις disable to Dynamic Line Adjustment και θα εμφανιστει το Stability Adjustment (adsl)
αν το stability εχει καποιο νουμερο (πχ -2) τοτε εχει ενεργοποιηθει το DLA
Κλεισε το και βαλε το Stability sto disable
κανε apply
τωρα θα πρεπει το σνρ να παει στο 6 (το κανονικο του)

AN ειναι ηδη στο disable to stability τοτε βαλε το στο 2, apply

----------


## nkapsa

όντως απενεργοποίησα το Dynamic Line Adjustment και το Stability Adjustment (adsl) ήταν disable to stability. Το έβαλα στο 2 όπως είπες και έγινε το θαύμα.
DSL Driver Version	 FwVer:5.4.11.32_A_TC3095 HwVer:T14.F7_0.0
DSL Link Status	
up
DSL Uptime	0 days 0 hours 11 minutes 50 seconds
DSL Modulation	
ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS)
ANNEX Mode	
ANNEX A
SNR Down	
2.8 dB
SNR Up	
7.5 dB
Line Attenuation Down	
31.9 dB
Line Attenuation Up	
15.8 dB
Path Mode	
Interleaved
Data Rate Down	
10263 kbps
Data Rate Up	
799 kbps
MAX Rate Down	
10756 kbps
MAX Rate Up	
872 kbps
POWER Down	
19.3 dbm
POWER Up	
11.3 dbm
CRC Down	
1056
CRC Up	
1
Τι γνώμη έχεις να το αφήσω όπως είναι τώρα?

----------


## babis3g

νομιζω θα πεση θα συνδεση καποια στιγμη, ηδη εχει 1056 (crc down) λαθη για 11 λεπτα ... αν σου κανει προβλημα, την επομενη στο βαζεις στο ενα και μετα στο disable

----------


## RealNC

Για να πας πάλι σε ίδια επίπεδα με το παλιό, βάλε το stability adjustment (ADSL) στο -2, μετά στο -3 κλπ μέχρι να πας στα ίδια επίπεδα (rate down 6000 με 7000).

Παίρνει χρόνο να βρεις που είσαι σταθερός. Αν στα 6000 π.χ. δεν έχεις πολλά CRC errors (π.χ. όχι πάνω από 10 errors ανά ώρα), ανεβάζεις πάλι το adjustment και το αφήνεις πάλι για καμιά ώρα.

Τα Asus γενικά (αλλά βασικά και οτιδήποτε δεν είναι ρυθμισμένο από τον πάροχο) θέλουν χειροκίνητες επεμβάσεις μέχρι να βρεις τις βέλτιστες ρυθμίσεις. Μια καλή αρχή είναι πάντα να μην χρησιμοποιείς "auto sync-up" αλλά να βάζεις "ADSL2+", "Annex A" και το DLA στο disable, και μετά παίζεις με το stability adjustment (ADSL).

- - - Updated - - -




> Αναβθμηση λογισμικου (για την ωρα βετα) 1.1.0.9
> 
> Θυμηθειτε αν κατι δουλεθει δεν πειραζετε


Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρετε;  :Razz: 

Και 110% τέτεια να δουλεύει, πάντα το πειράζω...  :One thumb up: 

Edit:

Χμμ, είσαι σίγουρος το link είναι από την Asus;



Edit:
Άκυρο. Μόλις είδα το άλλο thread.

----------


## nkapsa

ΟΚ, το απόγευμα θα κοιτάξω πάλι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής και θα σας πω.

----------


## babis3g

> Για να πας πάλι σε ίδια επίπεδα με το παλιό, βάλε το stability adjustment (ADSL) στο -2, μετά στο -3 κλπ μέχρι να πας στα ίδια επίπεδα (rate down 6000 με 7000).
> 
> Παίρνει χρόνο να βρεις που είσαι σταθερός. Αν στα 6000 π.χ. δεν έχεις πολλά CRC errors (π.χ. όχι πάνω από 10 errors ανά ώρα), ανεβάζεις πάλι το adjustment και το αφήνεις πάλι για καμιά ώρα.
> 
> Τα Asus γενικά (αλλά βασικά και οτιδήποτε δεν είναι ρυθμισμένο από τον πάροχο) θέλουν χειροκίνητες επεμβάσεις μέχρι να βρεις τις βέλτιστες ρυθμίσεις. Μια καλή αρχή είναι πάντα να μην χρησιμοποιείς "auto sync-up" αλλά να βάζεις "ADSL2+", "Annex A" και το DLA στο disable, και μετά παίζεις με το stability adjustment (ADSL).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


ωραιος ο τοτος  :Smile: 

ναι δεν ξερω τι γινεται, η ασος λεει οτι ειναι καθαρα να μην ανησυχουμε
για τον Ν66 και αλλος χρηστης απο εξωτερικο με το Kaspersky
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

----------


## babis3g

καινουριο changelog
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...98#post5868398

----------


## nkapsa

Καλησπέρα, η ρύθμιση της περιόδου που είναι ανοιχτό το wifi ρυθμίζεται στο wireless professional time of day to enable radio?
Το έβαλα και για τις δύο μπάντες δοκιμαστικά να δουλεύει μέχρι τις 9 το βράδυ, και ενώ ήταν 9 και τέταρτο συνέχιζα να έχω wifi. Χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι άλλο?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα, η ρύθμιση της περιόδου που είναι ανοιχτό το wifi ρυθμίζεται στο wireless professional time of day to enable radio?
> Το έβαλα και για τις δύο μπάντες δοκιμαστικά να δουλεύει μέχρι τις 9 το βράδυ, και ενώ ήταν 9 και τέταρτο συνέχιζα να έχω wifi. Χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι άλλο?


Ναι απο εκει το κανονιζεις
αν και δεν εχω το συγκεκριμενο σαν bug μου ακουγεται, πιο λογσμικο ειναι για να του πω να το ψαξουν μιας και δεν εχω αυτο το μοντελο

----------


## nkapsa

άκυρο, δούλεψε δεν είχα αλλάξει το time zone.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

οκ  :One thumb up: 
Sτα καινουρια λογισμικα το enable ratio ανοιγει η κλεινει απλα το wifi
Tο Enable wireless scheduler > yes > time settings κανονιζει ποιες ωρες να μενει ανοιχτο
Υποψην επιρεαζεται ταυτοχρονα και το Guest wifi
Aπο αλλο μοντελο φωτο εδω 3η ρυθμιση
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...4&d=1453393789

----------


## nkapsa

Καλησπέρα, έχω στο κινητό το ASUS AiCloud και ενώ βλέπει τον υπολογιστή μου λεει οτι ειναι offline παρολο που ο υπολογιστης ειναι ανοιχτος και η αντιστοιχη λειτουργια στο μοντεμ ειναι ενεργη. Μηπως ξερει καποιος τι συμβαινει?

----------


## babis3g

Αν δεν κανω λαθος το aicloud πρεπει να δει το μοντεμ (τους φακελους μεσα πχ usb stick) και οχι τα αλλα pc για να εχει προσβαση
Επειδη δεν το χρησιμοποιω, Αν κανω λαθος, μερικα βασικα βηματα
κανε αποσυνδεση/συνδεση, refresh τον browser
κοιτα αν εχει ρυθμισεις να ειναι σεταριμενες στο public η private και αλλαξε τες
η ισως κατι με εδω
https://community.wd.com/t/cant-see-...dows-10/135410

----------


## babis3g

Νεο λογισμικο 1.1.1.0 (βετα)
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...B96B7DBA395C0Y
απο δευτερα το changelog

----------


## RealNC

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> Νεο λογισμικο 1.1.1.0 (βετα)
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...B96B7DBA395C0Y
> απο δευτερα το changelog


οι περισσοτερες αλλαγες ειναι εδω στο σποιλερ για το Ν66 πλην που δεν αναβαθμηστηκε το dsl driver (ειναι ιδιο)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...55#post5891155

----------


## babis3g

Νεο βετα 1.1.1.2
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60401210455104

----------


## RealNC

Thanks!

----------


## Banditgr

> Νεο βετα 1.1.1.2
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60401210455104


Υπάρχει νέα beta εκτός της παραπάνω ?

----------


## babis3g

> Υπάρχει νέα beta εκτός της παραπάνω ?


το 1.1.2.0_111
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...06102A373E1D0Y
εχει και ipv6 νομιζω, το change log ειναι αναλογο με τα μοντελα Ν17, dsl 56/52 (μου εδωσαν ενα για ολα τα μοντελα)

----------


## Banditgr

> το 1.1.2.0_111
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...06102A373E1D0Y
> εχει και ipv6 νομιζω, το change log ειναι αναλογο με τα μοντελα Ν17, dsl 56/52 (μου εδωσαν ενα για ολα τα μοντελα)


Α, μπράβο αυτή έψαχνα για να γλιτώσω από τις χειροκίνητες ipv6 ρυθμίσεις. Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη, θα τη δοκιμάσω.

----------


## babis3g

Ριχνε και καμια ματια εδω
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
γιατι αν μου δωσουν κατι τις ανεβαζω εκει σχεδον παντα

----------


## Banditgr

> Ριχνε και καμια ματια εδω
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
> γιατι αν μου δωσουν κατι τις ανεβαζω εκει σχεδον παντα


Τελικά το έβαλα το firmware-ακι την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε και ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ το ipv6 έπαιξε άμεσα και χωρίς ματσακουνιές με telnet και καρφώματα στην κάρτα δικτύου. Επίσης φαίνεται αρκετά stable η έκδοση, δεν μου έχει κάνει κάτι το περίεργο (όπως βέβαια δεν μου είχε κάνει και η παλαιότερη). Μπράβο στην ASUS που έστω και τώρα έδωσε λύση σε κάποια θέματα.

----------


## babis3g

Εχει βγει επισημο λογισμικο 1.1.1.3 στο Asus download pages

----------


## babis3g

Nεο ΒΕΤΑ *DSL-N66U_9.1.2.3_0-gb2c04da*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...2921439117063Y

Η σελιδα μπορει να θελει μερικα refrsesh, η αν δεν υπαρχει δοκιμαζετε αργοτερα
Δυστυχως δεν μου εδωσαν changelog
Δειτε σαν Χριστουγενιατικο δωρο
Γνωμη μου ενα reset μετα την αναβαθμηση για καλη λειτουργικοτητα ειναι καλη ιδεα αν μπορειτε να κανετε

----------

